# Literary Maneuvers Oct 2019 - Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Sep 23, 2019)

Choose your two favourites and we will take the top 5 as our final prompts

EDIT: sigh. It didn't seem to process my "2 options" choice. Never mind - choose your faves


----------



## velo (Sep 23, 2019)

I see it's still set for 2 choices but only allows one. I'll check with the man behind the curtain.


----------



## velo (Sep 23, 2019)

Multiple choice polls are working correctly when we test them.  Do you want to delete and repost?


----------



## SueC (Sep 23, 2019)

I was able to vote only for one.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 25, 2019)

I've cast my vote have you?


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 25, 2019)

Remember, I will take the 5 most popular ones as the prompts.


----------



## Mish (Sep 25, 2019)

bdcharles said:


> Remember, I will take the 5 most popular ones as the prompts.



I wish it wasn't top 5. As I now have some good ideas for both urban fairytale and POV of an incurable disease/condition. But they are two different stories. Any chance of marking one prompt for October and one for November?


----------



## TMarie (Sep 26, 2019)

Voted ...


----------



## velo (Sep 26, 2019)

Mish said:


> I wish it wasn't top 5. As I now have some good ideas for both urban fairytale and POV of an incurable disease/condition. But they are two different stories. Any chance of marking one prompt for October and one for November?



You can always suggest the one you don't do for next month, or any other month.


----------



## Ma'am (Sep 26, 2019)

Voted


----------

